# Arbeitsmappen per E-mail versenden (in VBA Excel)



## SimSE (23. September 2002)

Tag nochmal
Wie schaffe ich es, in Excel (VBA) eine Arbeitsmappe via e-mail zu versenden (in einen Firmen internen Netzwerk mit Exchange Server) Am besten wäre es wenn ich aus einer Liste  noch die Adressen auswählen kann wie in Outlook

DIV (Danke im voraus)

Simon


----------

